# Best Semi Auto for women



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

What's the best shotgun for youth/women, 
She's 5' 3".

Waterfowl/ all around gun.

12/20 guage.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Depending on your budget, I don’t think there is a better shotgun than the Benelli M2. 

Depending on the length of her arms, you could either get the compact or regular model with a 24” barrel and be set.

The synthetic Montefeltro is also a good option.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The Franchi Affinity is basically the M2, but less expensive and a great gun too. We have the Franchi Affinity and Weatherby SA-08 in 20 gauge, both 26" barrels. I prefer the Weatherby, my daughter likes the Franchi. I like the feel of gas operated shotguns over inertia, and that is the only reason why I prefer the Weatherby. My wife shoots both and likes them both....My wife is 5' 4" and my daughter is 5 3".....Both models come with shim kits and are easy to install.


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

Gas over Inertia. Especially if you are shooting 3 to 3.5 rounds.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

This last year I purchased a Weatherby Element with a 26" barrel in a 20 gauge for my girlfriend. I'll be honest, that gun came with me more than my Benelli 12 gauge! It is a sweet shooting gun, not too bad on the recoil. Only drawback is that it only handles 2 3/4 or 3 inch shells.. Bring them in close and there is no need for 3.5's!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

katorade said:


> What's the best shotgun for youth/women,
> She's 5' 3".
> 
> Waterfowl/ all around gun.
> ...


The one that won't shoot....


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Look at a tri star viper g2, mossy bantam 20 or who ever else makes a youth model gas action. At her size she'll do much better with a gun that fits her and has the soft felt recoil of a gas operated action. Most guys make the mistake of buying a full size gun for there wife and the guns don't fit them making very little fun for the wife as she's getting the crap knocked out of her. Take her and check fit then when you buy one get her loads that are very light at moderate speeds to keep recoil as light as you can. Do stuff like that and she'll enjoy it a lot more and keep going with you. Good luck man!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

When "fitting" her for the length of pull, have her put a heavy waterfowl coat on as well. Sometimes the heavy coat can get in the way as she shoulders the shotgun and doesn't rest the butt in the "sweet spot" of her shoulder. This can cause a bad jump and bruise her if it happens a few times.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Benelli M2, 20 gauge.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Steoger 3020 synthetic, smooth shooting and lightweight!! Same action as Benelli at less than half the price!!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Organize a shooting get together & have guys bring a wide assortment of guns. I'm sure guys will let her try several out. Let her decide what she likes best. I bet a gas 20 will be her pick.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I would get her a youth/compact gas 20ga. At 5' 3", she will probably not want a LOP longer than 13-13.5". Length of pull is the most critical parameter to having a gun fit well and most women and youth shooter have way too long of LOP.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

They have some Legacy Pointer gas operated semi autos at Cabelas on the open racks--12, 20, 28 gauge. They are light and inexpensive. They have heavy and light pistons like the Weatherby SA08 (probably made in the same plant in Turkey). 

I don't know if they're any good, but they looked nice, pointed nice and were a pretty good deal. If they're anything like my SA08, they'll be awesome. That said, I agree with what everyone else has said about fit.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Daughter has a Weatherby SA-08 youth 20ga that I've also used to shoot grouse, ducks and turkeys with. Inexpensive and shoots whatever we've fed it. We hardly ever shoot a 12ga any more, all 20's or smaller.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> When "fitting" her for the length of pull, have her put a heavy waterfowl coat on as well. Sometimes the heavy coat can get in the way as she shoulders the shotgun and doesn't rest the butt in the "sweet spot" of her shoulder. This can cause a bad jump and bruise her if it happens a few times.


Truth.

To this day I still shoot a 1100 with a cut down "youth stock". I find it clears my bulky clothes much easier than other longer LOP "adult" guns.

I still want a Montefeltro for myself though...

-DallanC


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Real tough to beat the Benelli M-2 20ga. I have one, but I’m seriously in the market for a Beretta A400 20ga to try out.

Those weatherby SA-08’s are nice I had one till I got the M-2. 

A used A-391 would be nice a well


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

My daughter is that same size and she shoots a browning maxus 12ga. 
It’s about the softest shooter you will find and fits her well once I put the shims in it.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a Beretta a400 xplor I am looking to sell if you’re Interested feel free to pm me. Sweet little gun in new condition. I bought it for my gf and she is just a little thing. She has killed quite a few ducks and geese with it.


----------

